# XDs 9mm 3.3



## 45AL (Apr 5, 2015)

Ever bought a gun and knew right away you made a mistake ? My most recent regret was the post recall XDs. After firing a friends XDM 9 I thought man what a great hand gun. After giving my wife my CM9 Kahr I was in the market for a thin small 9mm. I went to the gun shop straight for the XDs. Looked it over felt how solid and we'll built it felt. Threw down 560 bucks and took it home. Next day took it out back fired 50 flawless rds but my accuracy wasn't there. Oh well I just need to get familiar with the trigger and sights. Took it out a couple days later to a range with 100 rds. The gun definitely shot low but I could never get a good group at only 10 yards. Took the CM9 along and fired 2 mags through it and put the XDs to shame. The last straw was when a friend walked in with a S&W shield 9 and let me fire it. With a gun I've never fired I shoot rings around the XDs once again. Went home put the gun up for sale or trade. Guy calls looking for smaller carry 9 with a trade offer. So now I'm a proud owner of a RIA tactical II 9mm 4.25 barrel adjustable sights VZgrips. Shot like a dream and yea it isn't a small carry gun. But it beats a gun that's about as accurate as a 380 kel tec. The End


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks you just helped me with my decision in a XDs.


----------



## tjmcgee (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I've got an XDS 9mm and an XDM Mod.2 9mm and honestly feel I shoot better with both of them than I do my Glock 19 with a Crimson Trace Laser. Don't get me wrong, the Glock 19 with Trace does real well, but I feel more comfortable with the XDS and can keep my groupings as tight as I do the Glock, but only faster. I'm contemplating a .45 XDS 4.0" right now and have rented it at my gun club. Seriously considering trading in my GLock 19 Gen 4. Yeah, it's a great gun, but if you're more comfortable with another, ya need to go for it.


----------



## trgams (Feb 23, 2016)

I recently picked up the XDs .45...I've put over 50 rounds through it and fully impressed with it's accuracy...easy 8 and 9 rings at 25 yards...the rest grouping in a range of about a softball around the bullseye...I love the thing, and will carry it with confidence. just my two cents. I know it's not the 9, but mine works great in .45


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

trgams said:


> I recently picked up the XDs .45...I've put over 50 rounds through it and fully impressed with it's accuracy...easy 8 and 9 rings at 25 yards...the rest grouping in a range of about a softball around the bullseye...I love the thing, and will carry it with confidence. just my two cents. I know it's not the 9, but mine works great in .45


Indeed the XDS 3.3 .45 is an excellent little handgun. I've had no issues with mine. Recoil is pretty tame for a .45 in a gun of that size and weight. These guns are not meant for bullseye shooting and are certainly accurate enough for what their intended purpose is. Makes a great pocket carry gun. Best of all it's a .45.


----------



## Nano (Feb 18, 2012)

Guess I'll jump on the "it's a great XDs 45 3.3" band wagon. I have a new one and on my first range trip I shot 175 rounds. The recoil is very manageable. I found it to be an accurate shooting gun at 7 yards. It is more accurate than I am. Since I bought it as a carry SD gun I have no need to practice with it beyond 7 yards. Here is one of the targets that I shot on that trip. Oh, by the way, the XDs 45 3.3 is lighter than the XDs 9 3.3. Imagine that.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

45al-- sorry to hear you gave up so easily. Yes I have done that too. Sometimes a good idea is a bad buy.It is personal

for me it was the opposite. Glock 43 was too small for me. Walther ccp was great. SW shield is good for hd/sd as it will never hit the same hole 2x... the xds shoots perfectly for me. tigtht groups 21-30 feet, nice feel and I like the double safety.

to each their own


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My brother bought one of them just a couple of weeks ago, and when we went to the range I put two magazines through it. I was surprised as to how soft shooting it was.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

I am a XDs 9mm 3.3 and could not be happier with it. I had problems at first with accuracy, until a range instructor showed me what I was doing wrong. At 15 yards I group inside a softball. Thing is with a short barrel pistol it has to be held differently and real life distance with such a weapon is close quarters within 15 yards.


----------

